# Happy Labor Day



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thunder storms should be here in three or four hours an stay for the day. O well.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hope everyone has a laid back Labor Day


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

What is Labor Day for exactly? As a UK citizen with far too few bank holidays can we adopt it over here?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Exactly? I had to look it up on wikipedia to be sure. I could do a cut and paste here but basically it has to do with the labor movement back in 1887 when the various labor organizations and the government were working things out.
So now its a day with parades to honer the workers of America, a day off for some, the end of summer so you can't ware white for some reason. A big shopping day for back to school stuff and anything else they can sell. Football (not soccer), NASCAR, tennis, use it for a starting or ending point to seasons. So basically, we get a day off and we dont ask questions, we just take it and are happy.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Have a safe day for your picnics, parades, or your day to do whatever floats your boat.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I definitely think we should adopt it over here - but then I'm a filthy socialist!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well DandyBrit, I am sure you have plenty of Labor over there so why not have a day to honor Laborers?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Labor Day to everyone. Just home chilling today with the hubby.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Copchick said:


> Have a safe day for your picnics, parades, or your day to do whatever floats your boat.


 you might find me drinking and driving..... Driving my lawnmower!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Happy Labor Day! 

I'm not doing much of anything today though. Just relaxing in my room and watching The X-Files but I hope everyone else enjoys there day today.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Day of Doing No Labor!


----------

